# Evans Colson With Evans Action Springer $425 FBM



## gymmanager (Feb 26, 2022)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				



Not mine. Lousy pictures but a beautiful 1950’s Evans-Colson with Evans action springer $425 on FB marketplace in Rocklin Ca. Cheap for Cali, I think this is a gift for one of you. 
The ad reads:

Condition Used - Good
Date Range 1950-1959
Brand Evans colson
Vintage Evans Colson Coaster Bike 1950s (?) - $425 Nice condition. All original parts, seat and tires worn and flat. Would be a fun restoration project.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Pretty sure those fenders aren't original


----------



## gymmanager (Feb 26, 2022)

@Freqman1 I’m glad you said that, I thought they looked a little suspect.


----------



## gymmanager (Feb 26, 2022)

Anyone have an idea what model this is?


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 26, 2022)

They look like light weight fenders. Really narrow


----------



## Boris (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't have my book in front of me for year, but here's a good place to start. Probably squared off fenders.








						1950's Evans-Colson Olympic - Picture #9 - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1950's Evans-Colson Olympic - Picture #9



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 1, 2022)

Definately wrong fenders, I had one and they are definately squared off and painted to match.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 1, 2022)

gymmanager said:


> @Freqman1 I’m glad you said that, I thought they looked a little suspect.



VERY suspect. Clearance, shape, goofy braces. Check this out.









						Sold - 1957 Evans Colson Sonic Scout - All Original, Beautiful Original Paint | Archive (sold)
					

This bike was purchase by the PO over 30 years ago and put away in inside storage.  When I purchased the bike the only thing missing were the original pedals. I sourced a correct set of postwar Torrington 8's that were refurbished by Cabe pedal expert Heart-like-a-lion.  I also upgraded the seat...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Nashman (Mar 1, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> They look like light weight fenders. Really narrow



I believe that is a middle weight bicycle. 26 x 1.75 tires. I'd say you are correct, the fenders look lightweight. Smoking cool bike though.


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 1, 2022)

I agree with your last statement.


----------



## kostnerave (Mar 2, 2022)

Paint overspray on a cracked bearing race aren't good signs of what a buyer may be getting into with this bike, much less hard to find fenders and braces.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Mar 7, 2022)

This one is a few miles from me
Was thinking of going to take a look


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 7, 2022)

Suitable headset cups should not be that challenging to find.


----------

